# Best names for K-9's



## Riggs (May 30, 2003)

I was thinking about getting a trained K-9 german shepard for my home. I was gonna name him Riggs but I wanted some input of some other good names for K-9's.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Bissen
Angriff
Tötung

All very good names!


----------



## Riggs (May 30, 2003)

Translated would be?

Bite
Attack
Killing

Right?


----------



## southiestyle (Sep 13, 2004)

Bosco or Thor


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

MaGruff


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Pretty much....

How about Vidar god of silence and revenge....


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

How about "Chase"


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

southiestyle";p="53127 said:


> Bosco or Thor


I was gonna say Thor - God of Thunder 

Odin is good too - God of war...

Yea for Norway! 

Although, if the dog is already trained (s)he may already have a name.


----------



## Riggs (May 30, 2003)

No, I am planning on buying him and then training him through my friend who is a K9 Instructor in Sharon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

Have any of you met K9 Satan?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Riggs";p="53176 said:


> No, I am planning on buying him and then training him through my friend who is a K9 Instructor in Sharon.


Aaah...very cool.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah i was gonna say some of the same things:
ares, or mars greek/roman gods of war
trigger
chopper
oddly enough, i have seen a dog and a cat both named claymore.... does that mean u could call them M18A1 APERS MINE?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

MSP75";p="53184 said:


> Have any of you met K9 Satan?


Say, is that the little guy that rides around in the backseat of cruiser 666?

(yes, I'm being serious...it seems fitting)


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

How about Molly Bear the Dog....

8)


----------



## Webster (Jan 6, 2004)

How about, Chewy?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

frank";p="53235 said:


> MSP75";p="53184 said:
> 
> 
> > Have any of you met K9 Satan?
> ...


And he works in the dark hours....ahhhhh ha ha ha ha ha ahhhh ha ha ha ha

Too bad the bad guys don't know the dog's name beforehand. "Satan is coming for you" Come out or I'll send the claymore"


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

How about Fluffy? Or Tippy?


----------



## MatchStick (Apr 1, 2003)

> ShakeEmDOwn016
> Posted: Sun 16 Jan, 2005 Post subject: Re: Best names for K-9's
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


"guy, M B the D needs to go out D" Good one 16...

In all seriousness now,

Some good ones with Irish roots:

Casey-Brave
Cahan -Battle warrior
Conall ("Kaw nall")-Strong as a wolf
Conan-Hound, wolf, wisdom
Coyle-Leader in battle
Criofan ("Kree fan")-Fox
Dooley-Dark hero
Gallagher-Leader in battle
Kellen-Mighty warrior
Keller-Little companion
Kennard-Brave chieftain
Larkin-Rough, fierce
Liam (lee um)-Resolute protector, Unwavering protector
Sloan-Warrior
Troy-Foot soldier

Good luck.


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

Kilo or Bullet


----------



## VAP1773 (May 8, 2002)

Ex-wife
Mother-in-law


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2005)

kttref";p="53168 said:


> southiestyle";p="53127 said:
> 
> 
> > Bosco or Thor
> ...


How about Ragnarr????? (remember him?)


----------



## scungie (Jun 20, 2002)

I would say Stains, especially when you want him to come to you...


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

How about "Hondo"


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Nico (knee-co) like Steven Segal in that movie he was in where he uses unrealistic fighting moves (narrows it down huh?)


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

How about TOMA


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

"Chase"


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Wait wait...I got it:

V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V

DOG


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

BlackOps";p="68202 said:


> "Chase"


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

How about "Gigolo"?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

NACop";p="53574 said:


> kttref";p="53168 said:
> 
> 
> > southiestyle";p="53127 said:
> ...


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hail Ragnarr!!! The Viking Chief in the 60's movie _*The Vikings *_with Kirk Douglas, Tony Curtis, and Ernest Borgnine (Ragnarr)


----------



## BlackOps (Dec 29, 2004)

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

pickels";p="53151 said:


> How about "Chase"


How about Ken


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Schadlich its german for mischievous. Pronounce it any way you like.


----------



## tellyour (Sep 26, 2004)

Kaiser - German for emperor


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

Dolf 
Dieago (spelt wrong but dee-a-go) 
Diablo


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

Patriot Von Wolfgang......

Thats my dawg's name!


I call him WOLF !

:twisted: 


Of course you could always use "kitty" It sounds harmless until the bad guy sees how big kitty really is!

:twisted:


----------



## JaneDoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Magnum

Oozy

Derringer

Ruger


----------

